# E



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

Hello flamingo


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 16, 2022)

E


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

I'm ecstatic


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

WE SHALL NEVER DIEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 16, 2022)

I am estoned


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

WE CAN ELONGATE THIS CHAT


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 16, 2022)

I guess you missed the part where I'm an admin.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 16, 2022)

adds one to e, getting

f


----------



## TR273 (Apr 17, 2022)

*Runs the 'E' through an Enigma machine getting 'Q'*


----------

